# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Corais Duros > Outros... >  Euphyllia Yaeyamaensis

## Roberto Pacheco

Agressividade: 4
Dificuldade: 3
Iluminação : 3
Corrente: 3
Notas Gerais: Devem manter distancia com outros corais, e deve ser alimentado ocasionalmente com zooplancton.

----------

